# دروس كورل درو



## salah_design (2 فبراير 2010)

*الشريط المجدول:*

*نبدأ في هذا الدرس من نقطة متقدمة في الدرس السابق، يمكنك استخدام الشكل من الدرس السابق، أو إعادة إنشاءه مع الإلتزام بالمقاييس السابقة (راجع الدرس السابق).*



 في شريط الأدوات أدخل في حقل  زاوية الدوران Angle of Rotation 



القيمة  - 10  واضغط مفتاح Enter.


 من نافذة  Transportation أدخل القيمة 20 في حقل  V  واضغط على زر  Apply to Dublicate.


 حدد  الشكلان ثم  وحدهما Combine ( Ctrl + L )  ثم حدد العقدتان اليمنى ووصل بينهما عن طريق زر  Extend Curve to Close 



وكرر العملية مع العقدتين اليسرى.


 من القائمة  Arrange اختر الأمر  Transportation، ثم اضغط زر  Scale and Mirror ثم اضغط على زر Horizontal Mirror


 اضغط على زر Apply To Duplicate


 لون الجزء الأيمن بلون متدرج ( F11 ) ولون الجزء الأيسر بذات الطريقة ولكن بزاوية 180


 حدد كلا من الشكلين ، ثم في نافذة Transpotation حدد قيمة الحركة V بمقدار - 35 


 اضغط على زر Apply To Duplicate عدة مرات حتى تحصل على الشريط المجدول كما في الشكل:


 *الشريط اللولبي:*

*سنتعلم في هذا الدرس كيفية إنشاء شريط لولبي. أيضا سنتعلم كيف ندرج بعض الأشكال في داخل اللولب، لذلك سيكون هذا الأمر في بال المصمم في بداية العمل، حيث سيتم تقسيم اللولب إلى قسمين أمامي وخلفي، بحيث يوضع الجسم المراد إدراجة داخل اللولب في الوسط بين النصف الأمامي والخلفي. تفاصيل الدرس كالتالي:*
ضع دلائل رسم عمودية بحيث تكون المسافة بينهما 75 ملم (صفر ، 75 مثلا). وثلاثة دلائل رسم عمودية (صفر، ،10 ، 25).


 شغل خيار Snap To Guidlines من قائمة View ثم ارسم شكلا بيضاويا داخل دلائل الرسم.


 حول الشكل إلى منحن ( Ctrl + Q ) وافصل العقدتين العلوي والسفلية بواسطة أداة التشكيل Shape Tool


 افصل الشكلان Break Apart ( Ctrl + K )  ثم قم بتصغير الجزء الأيمن عن طريق مربع التحكم الأوسط (سبق شرح ذلك بالتفصيل).


 حدد الشكلان ثم جمعهما، Combine (Ctrl + L) ، كذلك وحد العقدتين الوسطى المتراكبتين فوق بعضهما عن طريق زر توحيد العقد



. الآن افصل العقدتين اليمنى واليسرى


 افصل الشكلان عن بعضهما Break Apart (Ctrl + K).
أبطل مفعول خيار Snap To Guidlines ، وشغل خيار Snap To Objects ثم وبواسطة أداة التشكيل حدد بالإحاطة عقدتا الشكل الأيمن العلوي، ثم اضغط على أحد العقدتين واسحب الشكل حتى تصل إلى الخط العلوي وتلتحم مع الشكل العلوي.


 حدد الشكلان العلويان، ثم وحد بينهما وجميع العقد.
الآن لديك خطان منفصلان ، علوي وسفلي، ولكنهما يبدوان وكأنهما خط واحد متصل (يمكن التأكد من ذلك عن طريق الضغط على الخط العلوي وملاحظة مربعات التحكم.
حددالشكلان معا، ثم في نافذة Transportation حدد في حقل V القيمة - 7.5 ثم اضغط على زر Apply To Duplicate.





 حدد الخطان العلويان ووحد بينهما Combine ثم حدد العدتان اليمنى واضغط على زر Extend Curve to Close 



، كرر ذلك مع العقدتين اليسرى. ثم كرر هذه الخطوتين مع الخط السفلي حتى ينتج لديك شكلان مغلقان علوي وسفلي. (يمكنك إزالة دلائل الرسم لعدم الحاجة إليها وليضح لديك العقد).


 

 

 لون الشكل العلوي بتلوين متدرج ( F11 ) ولون الجزء السفلي بذات اللون ولكن مع تغيير القيمة Angle إلى 180 درجة.


 في نافذة Transportation القيمة - 15 واضغط على زر Applay To Dupilcate عدة مراة حتى تحصل على الشريط اللولبي.


 يمكنك الآن وضع أي جسم أمام اللولب، ثم تحديد الأشكال الأمامية فقط من الشريط اللولبي:


 تأكد من تحديد جميع الأنصاف الأمامية للشريط اللولبي، ثم من القائمة Arrange اختر الأمر Order ثم الأمر To Front.


 يمكنك وضع أي شكل تريده بنفس هذه الطريقة.
*الأسهم المنحنية:*

في هذا الدرس سنتعلم بشكل أساسي إنشاء الأسهم، ثم بإضافة جزء بسيط يمكن جعل السهم يبدو منحنيا.
نحتاج في البداية إلى رسم قطع ناقص بعرض 80 ملم وارتفاع 10 (يمكنك رسم القطع الناقص بأي مقاس ، ثم تعديل المقاس بإدخال الأرقام يديويا في شريط الأدوات في الأعلى



). ملم، ثم حول القطع الناقص إلى منحن ( Ctrl + Q ).


 حدد القطع الناقص بواسطة أداة التشكيل، ثم أضف عقدتين إليه في الأماكن المحددة. لتنفيذ ذلك قم بما يلي:


اضغط على القطع الناقص بواسطة أداة التشكيل في المكان المراد إضافة عقدة إليه.
اضغط على زر إضافة عقدة



في شريط الأدوات.
 

 افصل العقدتين الجديدتين، ثم افصل الشكل Break Apart ، ثم احذف الجزء العلوي


 الآن افصل العقدة اليسرى ثم افصل الشكلان أيضا ولكن بدون حذف أي جزء.


 حدد الجزئان ثم في نافذة Transportation حدد القيمة V بمقدار 9 ملم ثم اضغط على زر Apply To Dublicate.


 وحد الشكلان الطويلانCombine ثم حدد العقدتان اليمنى ووصل بينهما بينهما بخط عن طريق زر Extend Curve To Close



، ثم كرر نفس الخطوة بالنسبة للعقدتين اليسرى لينتج لك الشكل التالي:


 

 كرر هذه العملية مع الشكلان القصيران


 

 اضغط على زر Polygon Tool



مرتان بسرعة لتفتح لك نافذة خيارات هذه الأداة.


 ثم غير الرقم في حقل Number of points/sides إلى 3 لتتمكن من رسم مثلث. ارسم مثلث بعرض 20 مل وارتفاع 15 ملم.


 قم بالضغط على المثلث بواسطة أداة التحديد مرتان حتى تظهر مربعات التدوير. 


 قم بالضغط على مفتاح Ctrl أثناء عملية التدوير حتى تكمل تدوير الشكل بمقدار 270 درجة نحو اليمين (لاحظ شريط المعلومات أسفل الصفحة).


 بواسطة أداة التحديد ثم بتحديد المثلث بالإضافة إلى الشكل الطويل . ثم ادمجهما بواسطة زر Weld






 أصبح الآن لدينا سهم، يتبقى تلوين السهم بنفس طريقة تلوي الشريط، حيث سنقوم باختيار الألوان المناسبة للشكل الطويل ذو الرأس السهمي، ونختار ذات الألوان للشكل القصر الخلفي ولكن مع تغيير القيمة Angle إلى 180 درجة.


 يمكنك عكس السهم عن طريق تحديد الشكلان ثم في نافذة Transportation حدد اتجاه التحريك نحو اليسار وسيقوم البرنامج بحساب المسافة تلقائيا


 

 الآن اعكس الشكل الأيسر عن طريقة نافذة Scale and Mirror ، حدد إنعكاس عمودي ثم اضغط على زر Apply


 

 الآن اعكس السهم الأيمن مرة أخرى ولكن أفقيا 


 

 الآن أحضر الشكل القصير في السهم الأيمن إلى الأمام عن طريق القائمة Arrange ثم الأمر Order ثم الأمر To Front


 حرك السهم الأيمن ورتب الشكلان عن طريق القائمة Order حتى تحصل على الشكل التالي:


 يمكن الاستفادة من هذان الشكلان بعدة طرق منها إضافة جسم داخل السهمين كما في الشكل


 جرب تنفيذ هذا الشكل، ربما تحتاج إلى مراجعة الدرس العاشر.
*الأعلام:*

نرسم أولا قطع ناقص بعرض 30 ملم وارتفاع 10 ملم تقريبا، ثم حوله إلى منحن ( Ctrl+Q ).


 افصل الشكل عن طريق فصل العقدة اليسرى، ثم إضافة عقدة جديدة ثم فصلها ثم فصل الجسم (راجع الدروس الحادي عشر)، كالتالي:


 

 حدد الشكل ثم اضغط على مفتاح + في لوحة المفاتيح لإنشاء نسخة إضافية فوق النسخة الأصلية تماما.
من نافذة Scale and Mirror اقلب الشكل أقيا وعموديا واضغط على زر Apply





 من قائمة Veiw شغل الخيار Snap To Objects .
بواسطة أداة التشكيل حدد الشكل العلوي، ثم حدد جميع عقد الشكل بالإحاطة ، واسحب العقدة السفلية حتى تحصل على الشكل التالي:


 وحد الشكلان Combine ثم جمع العقدتين المتراكبتين
افصل العقدتان كما في الشكل


 افصل الأشكل Break Apart. الآن أصبح لدينا ثلاثة أشكل.
حدد الأشكال الثلاثة ومن قائمة Transpotation حدد القيمة V بمقدار - 20 واضغط على زر Apply To Dublicate.


 جمّع كل جزئين متماثلين Combine ووصل بين العقدتين اليمنى واليسرى عن طريق زر Extend Curve To Close






 

 

 الآن أصبح لدينا ثلاثة أشكل. قم بتلوين الشكل الأول والثالث بنفس الطريقة، ولون الشكل الأوسط بذات اللون ولكن مع تغيير قيمة Angle إلى 180 درجة.


 باضافة مستطيل ودائرة وتلوينهما بشكل مناسب تحصل على شكل عمود يصبح لديك علم.


 

*الرسم باستخدام القطع والتلحيم(1):*

في كوريل درو خصائص قوية للرسم، منها عمليات القطع والتوحيد. 
*القطع:*

تدور فكرة عمليات القطع، في استخدام شكل لقطع شكل آخر. شاهد المثال التالي:


 في الخطوة الأولى قمنا برسم مربع وفوقه دائرة، وفي الخطوة الثانية قمنا بقطع المربع باستخدام الدائرة لينتج لنا الشكل الثالث بعد تحريك الدائرة.
يمكن إنتاج أشكال رائعة وصعبة التشكيل بالطرق العادية باستخدام هذه الطريقة. وإليك تفاصيل هذه العملية:
ارسم مربعا ودائرة كما هو موضح:


 ثم من قائمة Arrange ثم الأمر Shaping ثم الأمر Trim لتظهر لك نافذة Shaping التالية:


 حدد الدائرة، ثم اضغط على زر Trim في نافذة Shaping واضغط بزر الفأرة على المربع ليتم قطع المربع على حسب حدود الدائرة.


 أخيرا قم بحذف الدائرة لينتج لك الشكل التالي:


 لمعاينة فائدة هذه العملية انظر إلى الأمثلة التالية:


 

 

 

*الرسم باستخدام القطع والتلحيم(2):*

في كوريل درو خصائص قوية للرسم، منها عمليات القطع والتوحيد. 
*التلحيم:*

الفكرة الأساسية في عمليات اللحم، هي دمج وتوحيد شكلان منفصلان في شكل واحد. لاحظ المثال التالي: 


 تم توحيد الدائرةة والمربع في شكل واحد. لتنفيذ هذه الخطوة قم أولا برسم مربع ودائرة


 ثم من قائمة Arrange اختر الأمر Shaping ثم الأمر Weld. يتم فتح نافذةShaping على يمين الشاشة.


 حدد الدائرة ثم اضغط على زر Weld To لتتحول المشيرة غلى سهم، انقر بالسهم على المربع.





 يمكن استخدام عمليات اللحم في العديد من الرسوم التي يصعب إنتاجها بدون هذه التقنية. ادرس الأمثلة التالية:


 

 

 







 







 

 


​ ​


----------



## ksmksam (5 مايو 2010)

ممتاز وياريت تستمر


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (5 مايو 2010)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 

بالتعبيرات المصري 

إيه الحلاوه دي يا واد يا صلاح 
الله ينور عليك ويزيدك علم كمان وكمان


----------



## ابو بحـر (5 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

يا سلام عليك يا صلاح شيء جميل انا مو من هواة هذا البرنامج بس دروسك واضحة و بتحبب الناس بهذا البرنامج تحياتي لك الى الامام دوما اجعل مسيرك


----------

